# BRAVIA SXRD technology and motion blur?



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought a Sony VPL VW100 "AKA Ruby" unit and its on the way here. When I was reading dozens of reviews on this I at one point saw something to the affect these Projectors dont suffer from motion view like my Panasonic LCD model would during some sports and fast action movies. It wasnt terrible but was there and just curious if this is indeed true. Are the SXRD models better at motion than LCD or DLP?
If it is can others explain why? Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmmmm... it's interesting that you say your old Panny had this issue. Was it a 3000 per chance? I have a friend who says he's experiencing something like this with his when he watches hockey. 

I haven't witnessed it first hand yet though. :huh:


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

No it was a 720p AE200, when you would get real fast action on film or say during a long pass in a NFL game you would see some block artifacts within the motion. It wasnt bad and it could even be my eyes or brain at work but I read something about the Sony being immune due to its differing technology and just wondered if that was true. I also saw it form time to time in my Mitsu 6500 LCD 1080P Projector.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I had both the Ruby and Pearl in my set ups and neither suffered from motion blurring when fast movement was on screen, I now have the Panasonic PT-AE3000 and this unit gives a better picture than the Pearl and has motion settings to use when watching any fast moving images like sports, but have not noticed any at all and do not use it...the Ruby is a lovely PJ but the Xenon bulbs cost a small fortune.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

recruit said:


> I had both the Ruby and Pearl in my set ups and neither suffered from motion blurring when fast movement was on screen, I now have the Panasonic PT-AE3000 and this unit gives a better picture than the Pearl and has motion settings to use when watching any fast moving images like sports, but have not noticed any at all and do not use it...the Ruby is a lovely PJ but the Xenon bulbs cost a small fortune.


Thanks for the input, yes I know the Ruby bulb is a beast but I got a almost new unit for far less than a bulb cost so I am just going to use it while I save money for something else.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This motion "blur" could be the HD sample rate being too low and not your set at all. I have seen this with the Olympic coverage during some of the fast pans during Hockey, Downhill skiing or the Bobsled. My Local CTV HD broadcast of the same events seems better than the NBC HD channels. If the sample rate used during recording or rebroadcast is not high enough you will see this.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

chadnliz said:


> Thanks for the input, yes I know the Ruby bulb is a beast but I got a almost new unit for far less than a bulb cost so I am just going to use it while I save money for something else.


Then you did get your self a bargain for sure :whistling:


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmm,
I saw this blur during DVD movies on both a Lexicon RT10 and Esteric DV60 aswell as Time Warner cable so not so sure its the source or Projector. I hope I did indeed get a deal, I paid $750 for a Ruby that was used at a Hi-Fi show for a week then was boxed up, it has almost no hours and even came with Sony mount. I really wanted a new model like Panasonic 4000 or Epson 8500UB but felt this was about as ideal of a budget option I may ever find. Thanks for ideas!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is strange as I had some serious time with the Ruby and not once did it exhibit any kind of motion blur, are you sure all settings on the players are correct, it is some time ago that I had the Ruby and Pearl and cannor remember if there is any other settings you need to select in the PJ themselves :scratch:


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

recruit said:


> That is strange as I had some serious time with the Ruby and not once did it exhibit any kind of motion blur, are you sure all settings on the players are correct, it is some time ago that I had the Ruby and Pearl and cannor remember if there is any other settings you need to select in the PJ themselves :scratch:


Sorry if I wasnt clear, I bought the Projector and it is in route via UPS so I have not used it yet, simply pondering things as I suppose I am both excited and nervous pending its arrival. My blur issue were on my Panasonic and Mitsubishi Projectors and after reading on the Ruby I wanted more clear info on what I thought it was saying. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Ahh, I see...well I'm sure you will not be dissapointed then


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Recruit,
Could you tell me some things about the Ruby if you have time, its strength and weakness and any thoughts you may have?, it would be nice to see some info from an experienced user and not a review article and I think I have exhausted AVSforum on this model aswell as google and the general info found here and other arena's
If you have time to share some thoughts here or via PM please do as I would appreciate it much! Thanks
As for disclosure I run a 92in screen in controlled dedicated theater, Anthem DV2, Oppo 83 and Time Warner cable are primary video items of concern.............thanks again


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The LCOS technology really is very good only to be bettered by the JVC D-ILA PJ, but the main strengths on the Ruby is it brightness and excellent contrast even in bright rooms thanks to the Xenon bulbs, it's PQ is superb with pin sharp detail and would certainly hold it's own over the other PJ you were considering in todays market, the only negative point is as I mentioned earlier the expense of the Xenon bulbs and that compared to others it is rather bulky and heavy so a good ceiling mount is recommended, setup IIRC was a breeze on my 92" screen and is quite flexible for positioning with good lens shift and zoom and focus with various test patterns to use for setting up. the Iris control is very silent too and not noticeable.

It is a good 3-4 years a go when I had it in my room so am only going from memory of the Ruby, the Pearl was not too far behind but not as bright because of the lamp being used.


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks a ton for the info, very helpful! Guess I am a bit more excited after reading your experience. Everytime I order a Projector I get the left brain right brain tug of war going on. Its odd to me cause I am much more of an audio guy so I dont spend much on video but still I want my cheapness to still provide good results lol. I run about 250hrs a year so the Sony may be around awhile, ya never know.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'm the same with this hobby and cannot get enough of it, it does become very addictive but great fun...I have only had my PT-AE3000 for approx 2 months and already clocked up nearly 300hrs :bigsmile:


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Aug 4, 2006)

You can also save some bones on the replacement lamp by re-using the cage and just replacing the actual bulb.

(I was going to link, but it appears you've already posted in that thread!)


----------

